# Nursing Home Neglect--need help



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello friends, 

My friend was treated in nursing home for serious injury. but when his health improved then the staff of nursing home neglected him therefore again his fall down in serious stage. does anybody there know how can i get justice?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Call a newspaper or tv station to see if they can tear themselves away from rants about police salaries for an investigative report on elder abuse.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> does anybody there know how can i get justice?


Try Judge Judy....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Massachusetts Department of Public Health*
*Division of Health Care Quality*
Telephone: (617) 753-8000
Survey Tool Information: (617) 753-8000
*Web Site:* http://www.mass.gov/dph/dhcq


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you think there was negect and the person is an elder 60 or over, you can also call the Massachusetts Elder Abuse Hotline @ 1-800-882-2003.

Other resources:
http://www.massresources.org/pages.cfm?contentID=67&pageID=27&Subpages=yes#howtoreport


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Is this a problem in MA or where you are posting from ??


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

call or email any local news investigative team


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

ddp335 said:


> call or email any local news investigative team


Where can i find this kind of team. and how they will help me?
I am not familiar to this law terminology so I don't know anything so please help me.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

You found this board, now get your ass in gear and use the information that was given to you!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

qtarsusy said:


> Where can i find this kind of team. and how they will help me?
> .


Rule #1. Do not, ever, ever, ask about this *team* in a public forum.

You leave us no choice but to say, "What team?"
"What are you talking about?"

Any further correspondence must be made through regular mail. Choose a mailbox in a town you don't live in and make sure you're not followed.

Stand by said mailbox and make sure the guy that picks up the mail is actually a postal worker.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

94c said:


> Stand by said mailbox and make sure the guy that picks up the mail is actually a postal worker.


Be very careful these people can be masters of disguise, they will fool you into believing they are actual postal employees:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Isn't there some chain emails you should be sending?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Try this:

The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services 
Office of the Inspector General
http://www.oig.hhs.gov/

The U.S. DHHS has federal agents who investigate federal crimes and violations related to nursing homes and other related institutions.

_On a side note: I had a retired H.H.S. supervising special agent as a professor when I was going for my bachelors degree. The retired agent started with the D.E.A. and then moved over to H.H.S. later in their career. Good career move due to the plenty of consulting oppurtunities related to healthcare compliance once retired. Just a thought for anyone (new or otherwise) who is looking for L.E. employment and/or something a little different. (Go to the same website noted above for more info)._


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, asked & answered.

Another one that needs a bus ride I deleted
more posts this morning asking the same question.


----------

